# gstreamer entfernen qt-qt3support

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich wüsste nicht, wozu ich gstreamer brauche. Wollte ich also entfernen. Jetzt wird mir gezeigt, das qt-qt3support über media-libs/phonon

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "media-libs/phonon[aqua=,gstreamer]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/phonon-4.5.0::gentoo (Change USE: +gstreamer)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

gebraucht wird.

----------

## Christian99

du kannst auch qt-qt3support ohne phonon bauen, dann kannst du gstreamer bei phonon deaktivieren

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer olaf # USE="-gstreamer" emerge qt-qt3support -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "media-libs/phonon[aqua=,gstreamer]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/phonon-4.5.0::gentoo (Change USE: +gstreamer)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "qt-qt3support" [argument])
```

[/code]

----------

## Christian99

ja, und?

----------

## flammenflitzer

qt-qt3support lässt sich ohne gstreamer nicht installieren. Im ebuild phonon-4.5.0 steht explizit drin 

```
IUSE="aqua debug +gstreamer pulseaudio vlc xine"
```

. Nur warum? In phonon-4.4.4 steht explizit +vlc (was ich auch nutze).

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> qt-qt3support lässt sich ohne gstreamer nicht installieren. Im ebuild phonon-4.5.0 steht explizit drin 
> 
> ```
> IUSE="aqua debug +gstreamer pulseaudio vlc xine"
> ```
> ...

 

dann setzt doch -gstreamer für phonon dann sollte es auch ohne gstreamer gebaut werden....

----------

## Christian99

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> du kannst auch qt-qt3support ohne phonon bauen, dann kannst du gstreamer bei phonon deaktivieren

 

du musst phonon bei qt-qt3support deaktivieren, dann gehts. und was hat ds mit IUSE zu tun?

----------

